

Epigrams in programming (1982) - talles
http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/perlis-alan/quotes.html

======
jfarmer
If you like this, you'll also like Wiio's laws:
[https://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/wiio.html](https://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/wiio.html)

~~~
agumonkey
The part of the loss of information at each transformation reminds me of
[http://cm.bell-labs.com/who/ken/trust.html](http://cm.bell-
labs.com/who/ken/trust.html) (~compiler correctness)

------
arh68
_108\. Whenever two programmers meet to criticize their programs, both are
silent._

(!?) Simpler times, indeed.

~~~
judk
He means when each criticizes each one's own program.

------
leoc
It would be better to see a page linking these epigrams back to Perlis' fuller
expositions of the idea, where such exist (I believe they do in most cases).

------
jeffreyrogers
This is really great :) Also, if you're like me, adding `p { text-align: left;
}` to the CSS makes this much more readable.

------
nine_k
Old but gold, and serves a perfect succinct illustration in many cases, a bit
like xkcd.

